# DESERT Tortoise (SDT) Plantings



## CircleStarRanch (Aug 28, 2015)

Well for the most part the "cave" is complete and we begin to fence the enclosure tomorrow for the Sonoran Desert Tortoise (SDT) we are adopting. I realize all the various species eat differently. So this question is directed to folks who know SDT's. We will be feeding him for a month before his hibernation, then will begin to get things planted so he can get the majority of his own food come spring. The enclosure is mostly shaded about 50% of the day so we have to allow for partial to full sun, as well as shade. We also want to keep it as xerascape as possible, growing native plants he will eat. I have identified fast growing plants for the first year. So what follows is a listing of what I am thinking of planting. If you have, or know about SDT's or even DT's let me know what you think.

Wildflowers: Desert Sienna, Evening Primrose, Trailing Four-o'clock; Small shrubs, ground cover, and vines: Grape Ivy, Trailing Dalea, Globe Mallow, Flattop Buckwheat; Grasses: Deer Grass, Bush Muhly. We will still suppliment with Bermuda hay, parsley, cilantro, prickly pear pads.

-Dutch


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 28, 2015)

Hiya Dutch, I would include clover and Bermuda to your enclosure list. Myself I wouldn't use the evening primrose in the enclosure, during the summer they get really hard ugly seed pods, but that is my preference lol. You could also plant a fruitless mulberry tree outside of the enclosure and hibiscus.


----------



## CircleStarRanch (Aug 28, 2015)

@Keith D. 

I saw hibiscus on the AG&F plant list. I like the plant but was trying to stay more xerascape. Still considering it tho. Can I plant the mulberry in a corner of the enclosure? I kind of need something in one corner that's in the sun.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 28, 2015)

CircleStarRanch said:


> @Keith D.
> 
> I saw hibiscus on the AG&F plant list. I like the plant but was trying to stay more xerascape. Still considering it tho. Can I plant the mulberry in a corner of the enclosure? I kind of need something in one corner that's in the sun.


The mulberry tree will get to about 12' or so and possibly twice as wide. I would plant it on the outside corner of the enclosure.


----------



## CircleStarRanch (Aug 28, 2015)

hmmmm kinda have a drive there! LOL. Going to have to think about that. Thanks for the replies tho


----------

